# How long after Ec did you have to wait for FET?



## miffy80 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi
I had EC in August but no embryos put back because of potential OHSS.  I hoped they would do an FET fairly soon after but they've told us we have to wait for at least 3 cycles before we can start d-regging for FET.  is this standard? I have irregular and long cycles so for me this means waiting till after xmas now  
They've also recommended that they thaw all the embryos at once and allow them to go to blast to see which can be transferred instead of thawing 2 at a time.  Do you think this is a good idea? (we have 10 frozen) They've recommneded this as we are NHS and they said that we only get a certain  number of tries so they don't want to use them all up on FET when a fresh cycle would be more likely to be successful.
Any experience  or thoughts would be much appreciated!
Good luck to you all x


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi huni, sorry to hear things have come to a stop for you. It is difficult enough to go through tx without having it delayed. I hope you didn't actually develop ohss as it is not pleasant. I had ICSI in Jan/Feb. EC was 17th Feb and all my embies were frozen due to OHSS. I was quite sick and it did take a few months for my body to settle down again. I started medicated FET in May and had et in June.
I had 17 embies and for my first fet they thawed 6. I am hoping to have another fet soon and again i am going to thaw 6.

I think that you need to talk all your options through with your doc and make a decision that is right for you.

I hope all goes well and that the time passes quickly for you huni.

Emma xx


----------



## miffy80 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks Emma x 
Sorry it didn't work out for you last time. I hope your next FET will be your time


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Miffy80, 

So sorry you are having to wait, but I think it is a good idea to let your ovaries calm down completely, 

If your cycles are irregular- you could ask the clinic about inducing bleeds, either by going on the pill or by using primulot ( noresthisterone) which you take for a few days and then stop and have a bleed, 

I have done this on all my cycles as I'm too irregular to rely on my natural cycle for timings, for my medicated FET the primolut is part of the protocol, so that I know when I can start, 

good luck

Livity


----------



## miffy80 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks Livity I will ask them about this x


----------



## hurryup (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi Miffy

I had  1st IVF at end of May, unfortunately developed OHSS   , was bloody awful. 

They really made me wait for FET to make sure I was 100% back to good health. We had FET start September. 

Hope you get back into it soon


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi Miffy

I had ec in sept2008 freeze all 13embryos due to ohss as day one embies. I had et exactly three months later. They thawed 4 all survived the thaw and divided, best two were transfered and I was lucky enough to get a bfp. 

The massive advantage for me of only thawing 4 is that I have 9 embies to try for a sibling for DD. I can understand there are pros and cons of thawing them all in one go. Goodluck whatever you decide.


----------

